# She's finally here!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Introducing our new edition! Since she's our family milker and won't be a part of the dairy the kids said I don't get to name her and they picked a name themselves. 

Say hello to our little Mini Mancha.... Jessica Albaah. :laugh:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Pics didn't post... take two....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Awww she is so cute is that what is considered elf ears? I love her ears.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's very sweet!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

is she a mini mancha?


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Those are elf ears and she is a Mini Mancha.

She's only a hair taller than my Pygerians, but she is so fine boned she makes Holly, previously my daintiest doe, look like a big boned brute! The "babies" (they are mostly grown) have already accepted her as a herd mate, and Peggy Sue barely bullied her at all. I forget sometimes that Peg thinks she's a person, so she only really bullies female humans. Goats aren't worth challenging because they are obviously inferior. Jessica comes from a big herd, so she just showed proper respect and they are getting on quite well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh she is darling!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's lovely!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

she's very cute


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

awe she's sweet!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

She is beautiful


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!!! Beautiful


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She really is darling!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She's so sweet! She loves to cuddle and nibble fingers. We love her so much!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love her! So pretty! I'm trying to make some MMs right now...but my ND buck is a bit short for my LaMancha doe!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

He's such a cute little man and she's got such a sweet face! Good luck, they'll make adorable babies.


----------

